# Caption this pic...



## Michael (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Wayne (Apr 7, 2010)

"That's what the elves call justice of the unicorn."

[I don't know what it means. I saw it on Facebook]


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude...where`s my car?


----------



## Andres (Apr 8, 2010)

"awesome"


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 8, 2010)

"Fluffy, I am your rider."


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 8, 2010)

Who you gonna call?????? MOUSE BUSTERS!!!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 8, 2010)

you rock?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 8, 2010)

Faster, faster! You fool, you fool!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 8, 2010)

"Cats! I hate cats. Why did it have to be cats?"


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 8, 2010)

Luke! Luke! Come back! I really am your father!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 8, 2010)

Dark Sith Lords sing this song,
Do Dah, Do Dah!
Death Star Race Track, five parsecs long,
Oh, do dah day!

Gwine to run all night!
Gwine to run all day!
I bet all my money on a white fluffy cat,
A light saber crop was really not the way.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 8, 2010)

Q-up the theme from "Raiders of the Lost Ark"!


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 8, 2010)

I said whoa, you pack mule, not go!!!


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 8, 2010)

Run away! Run away!


----------



## jambo (Apr 8, 2010)

May the fluff be with you


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 9, 2010)

> Dark Sith Lords sing this song,
> Do Dah, Do Dah!
> Death Star Race Track, five parsecs long,
> Oh, do dah day!
> ...


 You have quite the talent for lyrics. My kids stood behind me and we sang it. They are still laughing!

My son William says the caption should be: "Cut backs for the Empire!"


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 9, 2010)

"What happens when you whip a cat with a light saber? I'm about to find out."


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2010)

This is actually a Basement Cat, painted white, rather than a Ceiling Cat. This is clear from the glowing-popsicle-wielding caped crusader on his back. Ceiling Cat would never permit a caped crusader to ride on him while wielding a popsicle, even a glowing one.


----------



## Piano Hero (Apr 20, 2010)

For some reason, the guy in the Old Spice commercial that rides a horse backwards yelling "HYAH!" comes to mind...


----------



## Grillsy (Apr 20, 2010)

Drink Coke.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 20, 2010)

"Cry havoc! And let slip the cats of war!"

Edit: "Cry Havoc! And let slip the fwuffy widdle kitty-cats of war!


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 21, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


>


 
'Forward the White Brigade!'
Was there a cat dismay'd?
Not though' his owners knew
Some one had upchucked:
Theirs not to make reply,
Theirs not to reason why,
Theirs but to spritz and wipe:
Into the Valley of Castle Grayskull's greatroom
Rode Skeletor, atop his low-flying "steed."

Margaret


----------

